
How to Have Real World Impact, in Five Easy Pieces - mwhicks1
https://blog.sigplan.org/2019/10/29/how-to-have-real-world-impact-five-easy-pieces/
======
jressey
Why the hell do people modify scrolling on their websites?

~~~
behnamoh
Some think just because they can, they should do it.

